# what company sell the....



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

What is the website that sells the rubber protectors that you put over the magnets of your roof mounted light bar?

I looked at looked at can't find the website!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

not sure. but i bought a can of "plasti-coat" or something and just dipped the magnets in it, let them dry for a few hours and be good to go.


----------



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

I usually just take gasket sealant, apply a ring around the chrome cover and edge of the magnet to keep the paint from coming into contact with the sharp edges, but still lets the magnet make full contact with the roof surface. I've never had a problem with scratches doing that. Although, I still take the light off once in a while to wash and wax thoroughly to make sure no rust or scratches start.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

06HD BOSS;597603 said:


> not sure. but i bought a can of "plasti-coat" or something and just dipped the magnets in it, let them dry for a few hours and be good to go.


I'll see if i can find a can of that.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

SpruceLandscape;597610 said:


> I usually just take gasket sealant, apply a ring around the chrome cover and edge of the magnet to keep the paint from coming into contact with the sharp edges, but still lets the magnet make full contact with the roof surface. I've never had a problem with scratches doing that. Although, I still take the light off once in a while to wash and wax thoroughly to make sure no rust or scratches start.


yea but it stll rubs thrugh the silicone with all teh vibration.

I would really like the rubber protectors if i can find them and they where cheap too..Like $10 for a pack of four.


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

AW Direct i think


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Fiafighterdude;597656 said:


> AW Direct i think


I looked and couldnt find them there....


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

02DURAMAX;597584 said:


> What is the website that sells the rubber protectors that you put over the magnets of your roof mounted light bar?
> 
> I looked at looked at can't find the website!


www.priority1emergency.com has them for 90lb pull magnets .. last time i checked they were 4 for $10 bucks ... i still have my original ones from 2 yrs ago on my lfl patriot mini bar .. long lasting rubber boots ... look under SPECIALS section to find them .... hes located in Livonia, Michigan


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

groundbreakers;597793 said:


> www.priority1emergency.com has them for 90lb pull magnets .. last time i checked they were 4 for $10 bucks ... i still have my original ones from 2 yrs ago on my lfl patriot mini bar .. long lasting rubber boots ... look under SPECIALS section to find them .... hes located in Livonia, Michigan


thanks!!!

Also did it make a big difference on the pull of the magnet?

How much weaker does it make it with the rubber boot on?

Can you still drive with the light bar on?


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

groundbreakers;597793 said:


> www.priority1emergency.com has them for 90lb pull magnets .. last time i checked they were 4 for $10 bucks ... i still have my original ones from 2 yrs ago on my lfl patriot mini bar .. long lasting rubber boots ... look under SPECIALS section to find them .... hes located in Livonia, Michigan


also how wide is your magnet?

MIne is 31/4 will it fit it?

Its going on a luminator mini bar from able 2


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

02DURAMAX;597819 said:


> also how wide is your magnet?
> 
> MIne is 31/4 will it fit it?
> 
> Its going on a luminator mini bar from able 2


yah i bought a able 2 led bar with the first generation leds and the rubber boots worked great ..... 3.5 are the 90lb pull .... once you stick the bar to the roof the rubber boots act like suction cups between the magnet and metal surface .. when i had my bar on my roof 3 months ago .. the bar never moved no rings no rust nothin ... but if you let the bar set up on the roof for a while the bar will pull off and the rubber boots stick to the metal .. but then you just peel them off and clean em up ... very durable

for $10 dollars its priceless ........ i would have gave you my other set but my dog ripped em all up but one .. LOL ....


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

groundbreakers;597834 said:


> yah i bought a able 2 led bar with the first generation leds and the rubber boots worked great ..... 3.5 are the 90lb pull .... once you stick the bar to the roof the rubber boots act like suction cups between the magnet and metal surface .. when i had my bar on my roof 3 months ago .. the bar never moved no rings no rust nothin ... but if you let the bar set up on the roof for a while the bar will pull off and the rubber boots stick to the metal .. but then you just peel them off and clean em up ... very durable
> 
> for $10 dollars its priceless ........ i would have gave you my other set but my dog ripped em all up but one .. LOL ....


Ok thanks I will be ordering these.


----------



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

CRAP.... 

Well, these things sounded like a good Idea, so I bought them, but guess what, They are way too big for the magnets on my mini bar:realmad:


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

SpruceLandscape;632617 said:


> CRAP....
> 
> Well, these things sounded like a good Idea, so I bought them, but guess what, They are way too big for the magnets on my mini bar:realmad:


Can you get me the Diameter of the boot?


----------



## Doom & Gloom (Mar 2, 2008)

fordmstng66;633067 said:


> Can you get me the Diameter of the boot?


I just emailed the company to ask for the diameter. I need a set also but my Whelen Responder has the smaller magnets and I think those boots are to big.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

fordmstng66;633067 said:


> Can you get me the Diameter of the boot?


they're made for 90lb pull magnets there 3.5 inches wide ...


----------



## Doom & Gloom (Mar 2, 2008)

I talked to Sara at Priority 1 Yesterday and she said they carry the smaller boots (2-2 1/4 dia)also but are out of stock and could take a number of weeks to get. They are the same price.


----------



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm going to try and see if I turn the boots upside down and place them on the roof where the magnets will contact if they will work and maybe just act like a suction cup?


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

SpruceLandscape;634376 said:


> I'm going to try and see if I turn the boots upside down and place them on the roof where the magnets will contact if they will work and maybe just act like a suction cup?


are you rubber boots to big for the magnet ??


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

groundbreakers;633237 said:


> they're made for 90lb pull magnets there 3.5 inches wide ...


thank you for letting me know, i will have to measure my magnets, i do not want to mess up my roof, while i am waiting to order and install leds.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

fordmstng66;639313 said:


> thank you for letting me know, i will have to measure my magnets, i do not want to mess up my roof, while i am waiting to order and install leds.


i believe the magnets that come on the responder and able 2products are the 50lb ( 2 inch) versus 90lb ( 3.5) either way they will fit just use silicone to fill in the space .. i was just out at priority1emergency.com on saturday .. and from what i can see there is only a 1 inch difference...


----------

